# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  New Deaprture Tax?

## andynap

It's only $5.60 but it's a start added to the $35 airport departure tax. 

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...-departure-tax

----------


## andynap

> The Finance Minister also announced that in line with the new departure tax,  outgoing passengers will have one less queue / line to join as the departure tax will be included in the ticket price. I wish to announce, too, that measures will be implemented to enable airlines to collect and remit the tax to the Revenue Authority, thereby making for one less departure line at our airports, and reducing the cost and administrative burden on the GRA while ensuring consistency with international practices in the travel industry, he said.



The tax is already included in flights to the US regardless of whether you are staying on SXM.

----------


## cec1

I remember old discussions about a tax at SXM that was refundable for intransit passengers.  Will this one be such a tax . . . I.e., refundable?

----------


## andynap

> I remember old discussions about a tax at SXM that was refundable for intransit passengers.  Will this one be such a tax . . . I.e., refundable?



Refundable from whom? A while back I bothered USAIR to get back my refundable departure tax and they gave me a run around for months. Then the next time I booked with them they included that tax in their ticket price with a statement that all prices are non-refundable. So it's hidden among the charges and I can't identify it anymore.

----------


## cec1

"Refundable" in the sense that I recall that Kevin went to a window at SXM & showed his arrival / departure tickets, proving intransit status, at which time -- as I recall -- a tax was refunded.

----------


## andynap

I don't know how many years ago that was.

----------


## KevinS

It was a long time back. I had too much time on  my hands during a layover, there was no line at the AA counter, and I was able to convince them that I did not owe the fee and that it should be refunded.  SXM has changed the tax/fee structure a bit since then, and I don't know if the In Transit loophole still exists.  It's conceivable that I might actually owe the tax/fee now.   I rarely transit through SXM anymore, so it's not an issue for me.

----------


## cec1

. . . memory of an elephant!  Thanks, Kevin.

----------


## PIRATE40

Ok...I will say it...Tradewind.......

----------


## andynap

> Ok...I will say it...Tradewind.......



Right. The price of Tradewind really compares to the departure tax.

----------

